# DR Horton builder...



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

Ok I'm having a house built supposed to close on the 15th of Dec.. no the 20th no the 15th of Jan.. no the 31st .. Delays not withstanding, I am there everyday checking progress as it is 2 minutes away from my current home, which I rent and am desperately wanting to get out of and my landlord is graciously extending our lease which was up jan 1st. Ok on to the rediculous shower they have built for me. Went by before top out inspection and found a plastic shower base. E mailed the builder and said no this is supposed to be a shower pan liner and tile throughout. They went through with the inspection and passed, still plastic. 2 weeks later went back to find this shower pan installed.










I poured a 32oz bottle of water in each corner to check slope, as it looked pretty flat to me and there it stood until evaporating a few days later . heh. 








E mailed him again with photos and actually copied the portion of the '12 IPC stating pan liners must have 2% slope.
He responded saying this is the way they always do them and is to city code. He does not know I am a master plumber although quoting the code book should have been a tip that I'm not his average idiot customer. I'm an above average idiot... anyway, I called my buddy who is an inspector and guess what he's actually the one who green tagged the plastic base top out. I told him about the botched pan liner and he said he'd go by and look at it. He calls me back next day and says he told them to tear that $#!+ out and do it right. I went by a couple days later and found it tiled. poorly


























Ill spare you the rest of the pics but there is a dozen gaps in the tiles.
I know they didnt have time to tear it out and do it properly and inspect it. 
I called my guy again to find he has been taken out of this area, and he said to find out who is working this subdivision and demand to see the pass report on this shower. He also said this is nothing new for this builder, they get a green tag then COMPLETELY re-do when the inspector walks away. 
Now my family has everything in boxes and preparing to move, and I'm about to either further delay the finish, or BAIL on the whole thing if this is not resolved. wtf


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Good documentation..... Good for you....... Can't believe they are ignoring/challenging you to any degree.

Keep us up to date.....TIA

Good luck

PS... What are your shower walls????


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

So let me get this straight. DR Horton is the builder and you are surprised when they try to cheap out on you?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

It blows my mind how some people work harder to cheat and do things wrong..... Should have just done the pan liner right the first time. What kind of board is that on the wall?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Shoulda gone with Centex..


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know, it just said moisture resistant Sheetrock (or something like that) on it. I don't know much about tile, but some of the gaps are so tight there isn't any room for grout. That doesn't seem right either. As far as "cheaping out" this is beyond that, just flat out wrong, un-inspected and ignorant/incompetent labor. I called the new inspector and he said he never inspected a pan liner. Also said there's not much they can do to the builder can't even slap their wrist. He can go after the plumber but that's it. No wonder they are so cavalier about cheating. No consequences.

Having a walk through tomorrow, and I'm going to lay it down, I fully expect to get the what are you gonna do about it face when I tell him to bust that shower up or else... or else what? They had plenty of time to fix it and did nothing. 
I have to think of some way to threaten to get the city to hold the C.O. for this house being not built to code, so they wouldn't be able to sell it to me or anyone else until they fix it. holy crap


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Ha ha. ...ya centex d.r Horton ..these are cheap track builders..lets not set the bar to high..I am%100 sure there's not more than 1 guy on the job site that speaks English let alone could read a code book ...you get what you pay .. Just like everything else in life


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Squench said:


> I don't know, it just said moisture resistant Sheetrock (or something like that) on it. I don't know much about tile, but some of the gaps are so tight there isn't any room for grout. That doesn't seem right either. As far as "cheaping out" this is beyond that, just flat out wrong, un-inspected and ignorant/incompetent labor. I called the new inspector and he said he never inspected a pan liner. Also said there's not much they can do to the builder can't even slap their wrist. He can go after the plumber but that's it. No wonder they are so cavalier about cheating. No consequences.
> 
> Having a walk through tomorrow, and I'm going to lay it down, I fully expect to get the what are you gonna do about it face when I tell him to bust that shower up or else... or else what? They had plenty of time to fix it and did nothing.
> I have to think of some way to threaten to get the city to hold the C.O. for this house being not built to code, so they wouldn't be able to sell it to me or anyone else until they fix it. holy crap


Squench..... Just so you are aware for negotiating, the ungrouted tile appears to be in your wall corners (as best I can see). 

You can't challenge/complain per se about the grout job (assuming what I'm seeing is correct) as that needs to be caulked.... now it should be nicely caulked with a good silicone.... that you can sure raise hell about.

Some guys do and some don't grout that wall corner.... but it should always be caulked over.

PS.... That pan membrane should be behind your "green board".... unless this is some assembly liner I've never seen.... what is your bottom row of wall tile thinsetted to.... the pan membrane.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

No that's just the regular PVC liner, and yes it should be behind. I didn't think I'd have to tell the builder of my house to Google HOW TO BUILD A HOUSE
I don't plan on living there forever, just until the kids finish school then I'm off to the country, but holy crap do it right.


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

Drywall behind tile...... Hmmm.... Can't begin to tell you the number of times I see that fail. If the grout is not sealed, it wicks moisture as it is a cementious product. Then runs behind the incorrectly placed liner and rot city combined with tiles pipping off the wall. Of course, they dont seal the grout for you then that would create an item of maintenance (or so they say). Maybe they put durock or hardi over the drywall????...... Might want to check.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

on_the_level said:


> Drywall behind tile...... Hmmm.... Can't begin to tell you the number of times I see that fail. If the grout is not sealed, it wicks moisture as it is a cementious product. Then runs behind the incorrectly placed liner and rot city combined with tiles pipping off the wall. Of course, they dont seal the grout for you then that would create an item of maintenance (or so they say). * Maybe they put durock or hardi over the drywall????...... Might want to check.*


Check for the Easter Bunny and the Fairy Godmother too.:thumbup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Why no Kerdi?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Why no Kerdi?


Costs money maybe....?:whistling


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Check for the Easter Bunny and the Fairy Godmother too.:thumbup:


Haha!!! Probably better luck finding them.....


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Costs money maybe....?:whistling


Costs less than ripping that whole thing out in a year.


----------



## on_the_level (Apr 27, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> Costs less than ripping that whole thing out in a year.


Out of warranty then ....


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Costs less than ripping that whole thing out in a year.


Eric... We were just being sarcastic/joking. (Or even 70$ of Redguard).


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

There was an empty gal bucket of redguard in the closet


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

so they wasted a bucket of red guard as the liner is not behind the sheet.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Squench said:


> There was an empty gal bucket of redguard in the closet


Probably an empty from 3 jobs ago that they used for a water bucket....


----------

